# Defekte Corsair K 70



## Addi (7. Mai 2014)

Hey liebes Corsair Team. Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit (am Sonntag, 17. November 2013)
eine Corsair Vengeance K70 FPS Gaming Keyboard MX Brown - Gunmetal-Grey gekauft.

Plötzlich sind mir gerade ebend 3 (ja drei) defekte LED´s aufgefallen.  Falls die Frage kommt: Nein, ich habe die LED´s nicht ausversehen  einzelnd ausgestellt 
Ich habe die Tastatur an noch einem anderen PC und an meinem Smartphone probiert. Selbes Ergenis.

Die Tasten sind betroffen: "Y" die "9" und die "Einfg" Taste.


Die Tastatur hat mir sonst gut Gefallen. Schade.

Zu mal ich nicht der Einzigste mit diesem Problem bin. Im Internet finden sich haufenweise solcher Defekte.

Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht, bei einem Produkt dieser Preisklasse.

Ist euch dieses Problem bekannt ? Wenn ja wurde es behoben ? 

Könnt ihr überhaupt was dafür , sprich sind die LED´s von Cherry oder Hauseigene ?

mfg


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Mai 2014)

Hi rako81sna,

das ist natürlich nicht so schön mit den defekten LEDs und ich kann deine Enttäuschung gut verstehen. Wir tauschen die Tastatur natürlich gegen eine neue aus. Hierzu bitte einmal über unser Kundenportal melden.

Das es sich bei den LEDs um ein weit verbreitetes Problem handelt kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Man liest zwar viel darüber, aber die Leute bei denen keine Ausfälle vorkommen melden sich leide auch nur selten zu Wort. Dann würde man sehen können das es viel mehr gibt die keine Probleme haben. Woher die LEDs kommen kann ich im Moment leider nicht sagen, da mir die Infos hier fehlen.

Melde dich bitte und wir werden das ganze regeln, damit du auch wieder zufrieden bist.

Viele Grüße!


----------

